
What should be the name for a Twitter alternative - skyfal007
was wondering what a twitter alternative would be called
======
gleepglop
Avalanche. Each post is a flake. “I just flaked out that picture.” “I need to
flake her back.”

~~~
skyfal007
that's a flake comment

